# Should we have a support meeting by phone?



## lonleyinlasvegas (Jul 3, 2012)

I am amazed at the similar tragic stories I read about on this forum. I've learned so much and continue to do so. And every day I get strong and more determined to do the right thing. 

Much better than any $100/hour therapist and with people feeling the same pain that I am going through. Talking to my family and friends who have never gone through this does no good for me. They can't fathom what we are going through..

With modern technology there is no reason we can't have a group confernence call with 4-6 people on here in similar life situations..

If anyone is up for it, please PM me and I'll start a weekly support meeting at a fixed time (maybe twice a week as things move so fast for many people on here).

There are so many good people on here who have been wronged and I do think we can help each other even more by phone, support group style.


----------



## Dadwithtwolittlegirls (Jul 23, 2012)

Skype would be a great way to do this... of FB video chat


----------



## lonleyinlasvegas (Jul 3, 2012)

Skype is a great idea.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Be careful about letting people you meet online and do not know into your real life. Seriously... few here know to anyone else really is or what their motives really are.


----------



## Dadwithtwolittlegirls (Jul 23, 2012)

True.. some could be creeps. Right now you guys have saved me a ton of heartbreak because I have a place to vent . I seriously thought I was alone until I found this site.


----------



## lonleyinlasvegas (Jul 3, 2012)

good point. Maybe a prerequisite is that people need to share thier facebook and or Linked In profile to participate?

not sure this is any more risky than driving to a local support group on MeetUp...

I would personally feel much safer having the same conversation from the comfort of my own home..than talking to strangers I might run into at the supermarket...


----------



## SoVeryLost (May 14, 2012)

I think the point EleGirl was trying to make was lost. I think she meant stop and think before giving out your real name and personal information out publicly on this forum. You can chat on Skype with fictitious screen names. Perhaps that would be the safer, more anonymous approach to take.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Let's not forget that a man recently tracked down a women via her blog.. and raped her. I believe that he was a fan of her blog for a while.

I had some guy a few years back who did not like my political/religious veiws track me down through the very little bit of info that talked about online. He apparently has someone in his political group talk to my neighbors.

Then he posted personal info about me online and threatened to kill my children and me if I did not stop discussing my views. 

I turned him into to the FBI who apparently visted him oneday while he was online threatening me.

Don't mean to scare anyone but be very very careful.


----------

